
Milkymist: VJ on an FPGA - brian-armstrong
http://m-labs.hk/m1.html
======
buildbuildbuild
Pretty cool. I'd love to see an updated version with SDI or HDMI I/O rather
than composite video.

~~~
rjsw
The components of the design can be retargeted at a different FPGA board, pick
one with the I/O you need.

~~~
brian-armstrong
That's the easy part, but you'd still need to re-do the HDL to include the
appropriate controller, and then make sure it has enough memory bandwidth to
drive said controller. Most likely it'd be a significant rewrite.

------
pantalaimon
Have there been any new developments in Audio Visualizations in the recent
years? To me it seems like MilkDrop/ProjectM is still the state of the art
since 2001.

~~~
brian-armstrong
Milkdrop 2 is substantially better, if you count that

~~~
pierrec
That definitely counts in my book. Milkdrop 2 introduced shader support at a
time when GPUs were coming out with increasingly powerful shader support,
which was mostly just used for video games, leaving an untapped artistic
potential. This potential has been explored by Milkdrop 2 preset authors in
astounding ways. I would say they were, for a while, ahead of the general
demoscene in terms of crazy shaders.

(Looks like Milkymist doesn't support any of that since it emphasizes open
hardware)

~~~
brian-armstrong
Completely agree! Milkdrop 2 has some fascinating shaders. I wonder if anyone
has made a JS backend for them yet. I don't imagine it'd be too too hard to
accomplish, especially with Emscripten

------
antoineMoPa
I want one!

"We are no longer selling Milkymist One. If you want one, you can ask about
buying a second-hand unit on the mailing list, or take the open source design
files and manufacture it yourself."

oh. I think I'll try programming stuff on my basys2 fpga card.

